# Sammy, Meeka and the power of Facebook help rescue a kitten!



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Well all that in the title in a round-about kind of way.....

A few weeks ago on FB, I added an old family friend that I hadn't seen, or even spoken to since we were 11 or 12. We've been messaging each other every few days, just catching up on each other's lives..

Her & her bf have a 6 month old kitten and after seeing all the photos of Samson & Meeka on my FB, they decided to adopt another kitten! They adopted her from their local vet adoption program, where they'd previously gotten their other kitty. They only got her on Saturday morning and haven't thought up a name yet. They're taking the intro slowly so hopefully both being pretty young & proper intro's will result in them being best friends!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

What a sweet story :luv I'm really glad they adopted another baby, how sweet!!


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww! Good for them for rescuing another kitten.

Samson and Meeka save the day!  Hooray!


----------

